# Brown and Khaki



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi i was wondering what i would get from a khaki cock and a brown hen would i get 50% of khaki hens and 50% brown cocks? Or whould i get more khaki hens then brown cocks? Thanks


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I know I post this website alot but it helps.  - http://www.national-federation.co.uk/Pigeon_Calculator_Advanced.htm


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks that answered my question


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Khaki cock = brown dilute = b,d//b,d;
Brown hen = b,D+//.; 
All hens will be khaki = b,d//.;
All cocks will be brown = b,D+//b,d.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks but i was kinda trying to figure out how many browns i would get and how many khaki young i would get out of this pairing becasue i figured i would get 50% of brown and 50% khaki is that true?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not all the time. By rule of thumb, 50% of your clutches will be boy/girl, 25% both boy, 25% both girl. A lot of times you may end up with same sex nestmates, so therefore you may end up with more browns or more dilutes from the pairing.

The good thing is that you'll always know which is a boy and which is a girl  Plus the boys will carry dilute.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

o but with the pairing you will get some of each at least right.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, you should get some of both from them


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## jimboleo51 (2 mo ago)

how do i get brown from a khakie hen


----------

